# Looking for Cabinet Maker who can build moving book case for secret room.



## vinsp (Mar 12, 2006)

We flooded in June and I am turning one of our bed rooms into a man cave/office. Want to build a moving book case secret room to store my office supplies. Does anyone know of a cabinet maker with experience in this kind of work I would appreciate the referral. Wold like to find someone who does quality work from looking around the internet this is master level work and way beyond my ability. I am in the Angleton area. 
Thanks Vinsp


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I have no first hand knowledge of those type custom wood workers. I know of no license requirements so doing your homework will pay off. One that has been in business for some time, has insurance and referrals will make solving any issues much easier down the road, if needed.
http://www.homeadvisor.com/rated.BowenDesignLLC.56158570.html

After I got burned on a scam locksmith, I find it hard to trust and even leery of making suggestions on contractors.


----------



## YakPropeller (Aug 25, 2016)

Vinsp,
I go to Church with a Master Cabinet Maker and he is very good, if you would like send me a PM and I will send you his Ph. #


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I know Mike/M T Stringer..an old 2cooler..is a first class cabinet maker. Might give him a PM....

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/member.php?u=57


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

http://qlinedesign.com/secret-passageways/


----------

